# Disconnected usbus0 Huawei e8372h-320



## AlexBlack1992 (Feb 22, 2021)

Good day. I am a novice FreeBSD administrator, so I apologize in advance for possibly stupid questions. In general, I ran into a problem today when connecting a 3g modem (huawei e8372h-320). When the modem is connected, the system sees it for a couple of seconds, and turns off the power (if I understand correctly, of course).... There used to be huawei e8231s-2 modems. The package that worked with the previous version of the modem (usb_modeswitch) is present.
And there is also a script that wrote the configuration for the old modem

```
#!/bin/sh
/usr/local/sbin/usb_modeswitch -v 0x12d1 -p 0x1f01 -V 0x12d1 -P 0x14db -M "55534243123456780000000000000a11062000000000000100000000000000"
```
Everything is clear in the script, and I tried to change the MessageContent. But this, as expected, did not bring any results, because that was not the problem.

Please tell me how to make it so that the system recognizes the modem normally and does not turn it off?

PS: I saw a similar question on the forum, but as I understood, no solution was found.








						HUAWEI e3372h сonstantly initialized
					

I connected the modem HUAWEI e3372h to the system  FreeBSD 12.1 on raspberry pi3 B and want to use it as a router, but the network interface does not appear. I started looking in the /var/log/messages and saw that he was constantly writing: Oct 24 01:32:13 generic kernel: ugen0.4:  at usbus0 Oct...




					forums.freebsd.org
				





Here is the error when connecting the modem :

```
ugen0.3: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0 (disconnected)
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=3, set address failed! (USB_ERR_IOERROR, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 3 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
ugen0.3: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0
cdce0 on uhub0
cdce0: <CDC Ethernet Control Model (ECM)> on usbus0
ue0: <USB Ethernet> on cdce0
ue0: Ethernet address: 00:1e:10:1f:00:00
ugen0.3: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0 (disconnected)
cdce0: at uhub0, port 7, addr 3 (disconnected)
cdce0: detached
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=4, set address failed! (USB_ERR_IOERROR, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 4 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=4, set address failed! (USB_ERR_IOERROR, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 4 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
usb_alloc_device: Failure selecting configuration index 0:USB_ERR_IOERROR, port 7, addr 4 (ignored)
```





attached dmesg


```
---<<BOOT>>---
Copyright (c) 1992-2020 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
    The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE r366954 GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 10.0.1 ([EMAIL]git@github.com[/EMAIL]:llvm/llvm-project.git llvmorg-10.0.1-0-gef32c611aa2)
VT(vga): resolution 640x480
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU G4400 @ 3.30GHz (3312.12-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x506e3  Family=0x6  Model=0x5e  Stepping=3
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x4ffaebbf<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,SDBG,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,x2APIC,MOVBE,POPCNT,TSCDLT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,RDRAND>
  AMD Features=0x2c100800<SYSCALL,NX,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x121<LAHF,ABM,Prefetch>
  Structured Extended Features=0x2942607<FSGSBASE,TSCADJ,SGX,ERMS,INVPCID,NFPUSG,RDSEED,SMAP,CLFLUSHOPT,PROCTRACE>
  XSAVE Features=0xf<XSAVEOPT,XSAVEC,XINUSE,XSAVES>
  VT-x: (disabled in BIOS) PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 8589934592 (8192 MB)
avail memory = 8173170688 (7794 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <ALASKA A M I >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s)
random: unblocking device.
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-119 on motherboard
Launching APs: 1
Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 1656058092 Hz quality 1000
random: entropy device external interface
kbd1 at kbdmux0
000.000023 [4336] netmap_init               netmap: loaded module
[ath_hal] loaded
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff81115e40, 0) error 19
random: registering fast source Intel Secure Key RNG
random: fast provider: "Intel Secure Key RNG"
nexus0
vtvga0: <VT VGA driver> on motherboard
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
acpi0: <ALASKA A M I > on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 550
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET3" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET4" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET5" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET6" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 440
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
atrtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1808-0x180b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xf000-0xf03f mem 0xf6000000-0xf6ffffff,0xe0000000-0xefffffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
vgapci0: Boot video device
xhci0: <Intel Sunrise Point USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xf7110000-0xf711ffff irq 16 at device 20.0 on pci0
xhci0: 32 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
usbus0: waiting for BIOS to give up control
xhci_interrupt: host controller halted
usbus0 on xhci0
usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
ahci0: <Intel Sunrise Point AHCI SATA controller> port 0xf090-0xf097,0xf080-0xf083,0xf060-0xf07f mem 0xf7128000-0xf7129fff,0xf712c000-0xf712c0ff,0xf712b000-0xf712b7ff irq 16 at device 23.0 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.31 with 4 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci0
ahcich3: <AHCI channel> at channel 3 on ahci0
ahciem0: <AHCI enclosure management bridge> on ahci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.0 on pci0
pcib1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 28.5 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
re0: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E/F/G PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xe000-0xe0ff mem 0xf0004000-0xf0004fff,0xf0000000-0xf0003fff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci1
re0: Using 1 MSI-X message
re0: ASPM disabled
re0: Chip rev. 0x2c800000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00100000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rgephy0: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rgephy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX-flow-master, auto, auto-flow
re0: Using defaults for TSO: 65518/35/2048
re0: Ethernet address: 10:be:f5:a7:69:a3
re0: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/256, RX 1/256
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 19 at device 28.7 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
re1: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E/F/G PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xd000-0xd0ff mem 0xf7004000-0xf7004fff,0xf7000000-0xf7003fff irq 19 at device 0.0 on pci2
re1: Using 1 MSI-X message
re1: ASPM disabled
re1: Chip rev. 0x54000000
re1: MAC rev. 0x00100000
miibus1: <MII bus> on re1
rgephy1: <RTL8251/8153 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus1
rgephy1:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX-flow-master, auto, auto-flow
re1: Using defaults for TSO: 65518/35/2048
re1: Ethernet address: 2c:4d:54:65:67:9a
re1: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/256, RX 1/256
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 29.0 on pci0
pcib4: [GIANT-LOCKED]
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pci0: <memory> at device 31.2 (no driver attached)
hdac0: <Intel Sunrise Point HDA Controller> mem 0xf7120000-0xf7123fff,0xf7100000-0xf710ffff irq 16 at device 31.3 on pci0
acpi_button0: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
acpi_tz1: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
ppc1: <Parallel port> port 0x378-0x37f irq 5 on acpi0
ppc1: Generic chipset (NIBBLE-only) in COMPATIBLE mode
ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc1
lpt0: <Printer> on ppbus0
lpt0: Interrupt-driven port
ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbdc0: non-PNP ISA device will be removed from GENERIC in FreeBSD 12.
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hdacc0: <Realtek ALC887 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC887 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
ugen0.1: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB> at usbus0
pcm0: <Realtek ALC887 (Rear Analog)> at nid 20 and 24,26 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Realtek ALC887 (Front Analog)> at nid 27 and 25 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Intel Skylake HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel Skylake Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
uhub0: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0p2 [rw]...
Root mount waiting for: usbus0 CAM
ses0 at ahciem0 bus 0 scbus4 target 0 lun 0
ses0: <AHCI SGPIO Enclosure 2.00 0001> SEMB S-E-S 2.00 device
ses0: SEMB SES Device
ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB EMT02B6Q> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada0: Serial Number S2R4NB0J405519R
ada0: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 512bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 238475MB (488397168 512 byte sectors)
ada0: quirks=0x3<4K,NCQ_TRIM_BROKEN>
ada1 at ahcich1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
ada1: <Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB EMT02B6Q> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada1: Serial Number S2R4NB0J636662E
ada1: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 512bytes)
ada1: Command Queueing enabled
ada1: 238475MB (488397168 512 byte sectors)
ada1: quirks=0x3<4K,NCQ_TRIM_BROKEN>
ses0: pass0,ada0 in 'Slot 00', SATA Slot: scbus0 target 0
ses0: pass1,ada1 in 'Slot 01', SATA Slot: scbus1 target 0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
uhub0: 20 ports with 20 removable, self powered
ugen0.2: <Chicony USB Keyboard> at usbus0
ukbd0 on uhub0
ukbd0: <Chicony USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.02, addr 1> on usbus0
kbd2 at ukbd0
mountroot: waiting for device /dev/ada0p2...
lo0: link state changed to UP
re0: link state changed to DOWN
re1: link state changed to DOWN
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_IOERROR, ignored)
Deprecated code (to be removed in FreeBSD 13): 3DES cipher for IPsec
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(netgraph) after domainfinalize()
Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
ugen0.3: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0
uhid0 on uhub0
uhid0: <Chicony USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.02, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen0.3: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0 (disconnected)
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=3, set address failed! (USB_ERR_IOERROR, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 3 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
ugen0.3: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0
cdce0 on uhub0
cdce0: <CDC Ethernet Control Model (ECM)> on usbus0
ue0: <USB Ethernet> on cdce0
ue0: Ethernet address: 00:1e:10:1f:00:00
ugen0.3: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0 (disconnected)
cdce0: at uhub0, port 7, addr 3 (disconnected)
cdce0: detached
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=4, set address failed! (USB_ERR_IOERROR, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 4 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=4, set address failed! (USB_ERR_IOERROR, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 4 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
usb_alloc_device: Failure selecting configuration index 0:USB_ERR_IOERROR, port 7, addr 4 (ignored)
ugen0.3: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0
ugen0.3: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0 (disconnected)
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=5, set address failed! (USB_ERR_IOERROR, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 5 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=5, set address failed! (USB_ERR_IOERROR, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 5 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
usb_alloc_device: Failure selecting configuration index 0:USB_ERR_IOERROR, port 7, addr 5 (ignored)
ugen0.3: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0
ugen0.3: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0 (disconnected)
ugen0.3: <HUAWEI HUAWEI Mobile> at usbus0
umass0 on uhub0
umass0: <Mass Storage> on usbus0
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0100
umass0:5:0: Attached to scbus5
cd0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus5 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <HUAWEI Mass Storage 2.31> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-2 device
cd0: Serial Number FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
cd0: 40.000MB/s transfers
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
cd0: quirks=0x10<10_BYTE_ONLY>
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 ff ff 00 00 01 00
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: MEDIUM ERROR asc:11,0 (Unrecovered read error)
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Info: 0xffff
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 5, Unretryable error
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x5 back
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 ff fe 00 00 01 00
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: MEDIUM ERROR asc:11,0 (Unrecovered read error)
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Info: 0xfffe
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 5, Unretryable error
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x5 back
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 ff ff 00 00 01 00
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: MEDIUM ERROR asc:11,0 (Unrecovered read error)
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Info: 0xffff
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 5, Unretryable error
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x5 back
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 ff ff 00 00 01 00
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: MEDIUM ERROR asc:11,0 (Unrecovered read error)
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Info: 0xffff
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 5, Unretryable error
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x5 back
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 ff c1 00 00 04 00
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: MEDIUM ERROR asc:11,0 (Unrecovered read error)
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Info: 0xffc1
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 5, Unretryable error
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x5 back
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 ff fe 00 00 01 00
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: MEDIUM ERROR asc:11,0 (Unrecovered read error)
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Info: 0xfffe
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 5, Unretryable error
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x5 back
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 ff ff 00 00 01 00
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: MEDIUM ERROR asc:11,0 (Unrecovered read error)
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Info: 0xffff
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 5, Unretryable error
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x5 back
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 ff ff 00 00 01 00
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: MEDIUM ERROR asc:11,0 (Unrecovered read error)
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Info: 0xffff
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 5, Unretryable error
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x5 back
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 ff ff 00 00 01 00
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: MEDIUM ERROR asc:11,0 (Unrecovered read error)
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Info: 0xffff
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 5, Unretryable error
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x5 back
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 ff fe 00 00 01 00
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: MEDIUM ERROR asc:11,0 (Unrecovered read error)
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Info: 0xfffe
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 5, Unretryable error
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x5 back
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 ff ff 00 00 01 00
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: MEDIUM ERROR asc:11,0 (Unrecovered read error)
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Info: 0xffff
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 5, Unretryable error
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x5 back
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 ff ff 00 00 01 00
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: MEDIUM ERROR asc:11,0 (Unrecovered read error)
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Info: 0xffff
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 5, Unretryable error
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x5 back
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 ff c1 00 00 04 00
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: MEDIUM ERROR asc:11,0 (Unrecovered read error)
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Info: 0xffc1
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 5, Unretryable error
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x5 back
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 ff fe 00 00 01 00
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: MEDIUM ERROR asc:11,0 (Unrecovered read error)
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Info: 0xfffe
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 5, Unretryable error
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x5 back
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 ff ff 00 00 01 00
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: MEDIUM ERROR asc:11,0 (Unrecovered read error)
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Info: 0xffff
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 5, Unretryable error
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x5 back
umass0: at uhub0, port 7, addr 6 (disconnected)
cd0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus5 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <HUAWEI Mass Storage 2.31>  s/n FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF detached
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Periph destroyed
umass0: detached
ugen0.3: <HUAWEI HUAWEI Mobile> at usbus0 (disconnected)
ugen0.3: <HUAWEI HUAWEI Mobile> at usbus0
cdce0 on uhub0
cdce0: <CDC Ethernet Control Model (ECM)> on usbus0
ue0: <USB Ethernet> on cdce0
ue0: Ethernet address: 00:1e:10:1f:00:00
Waiting (max 60 seconds) for system process `vnlru' to stop... done
Waiting (max 60 seconds) for system process `syncer' to stop...
Syncing disks, vnodes remaining... 5 5 1 1 0 0 done
Waiting (max 60 seconds) for system thread `bufdaemon' to stop... done
Waiting (max 60 seconds) for system thread `bufspacedaemon-1' to stop... done
Waiting (max 60 seconds) for system thread `bufspacedaemon-3' to stop... done
Waiting (max 60 seconds) for system thread `bufspacedaemon-0' to stop... done
Waiting (max 60 seconds) for system thread `bufspacedaemon-2' to stop... done
All buffers synced.
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 23, 2021)

AlexBlack1992 said:


> ```
> #! / Bin / sh
> / usr / local / sbin / usb_modeswitch -v 0x12d1 -p 0x1f01 -V 0x12d1 -P 0x14db -M "55534243123456780000000000000a11062000000000000100000000000000"
> ```


I'm sure this is a copy/paste issue but please take care not to place spaces where there shouldn't be any. Also note that UNIX(-like) systems are case-sensitive, so /Bin/sh is not the same as /bin/sh.


----------

